# DIY a syphon vaccum gravel cleaner for small tanks



## fishy100 (Aug 26, 2015)

Check this out:
How to make syphon vaccum gravel cleaner
For small tank in a minute
https://youtu.be/C10D_xwml3g


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

That is so funny! I think I will just stick with the ole:
http://amzn.com/B004RK40VY


----------



## aussieJJDude (Jun 9, 2012)

I'd imagine this would be useful in fry tanks! That way you don't have to worry about a mouthful of water and fry!


----------

